# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Как мужчины покоряют нас

## Irina

* Как мужчины покоряют нас*

Нашла на одном из сайтов))

*12 технологий обольщения*

Собрались мы как-то с подружками, организовали небольшой сабантуйчик. Много ли девчонкам надо: тортик, фрукты, пару бутылок мартини, пачка сигарет… Слово за слово - разговор зашел о мужчинах. Точнее о том, какими приемчиками они пользуются, чтобы очаровать нас, наивных, и какие из этих приемчиков наиболее действенные. Каждая рассказала по паре-тройке таких случаев из собственной практики, т.е. то, что собственно на ней использовалось. Мы решили составить небольшой списочек. Получилось аж 12 пунктов… Подумали: может, кому-то пригодится. Ну, чтоб, например, на крючок не попасться, как мы в свое время. Вот выслали его вам, как темку для размышлялок. Итак…

*1. Самый распространенный прием, которым пользуются практически все мужчины, - "ЗАБАЛТЫВАНИЕ".* Пять из пяти девчонок нашей компашки его на себе испытали. Он прост и все о нем знают. Психологические основы этого приема лежат в области гипноза. Введение в транс быстрой однообразной речью - одна из излюбленных техник специалистов НЛП (нейро-лингвистического программирования). Мужчины используют этот прием, следуя распространенному стереотипу: "женщина любит ушами", а значит, надо говорить. И вот некий "прынц" витиевато плетет словесные кружева, а ты слушаешь, киваешь и думаешь: "Какой умный! Как говорит и сколько знает!". По крайней мере, мужчина рассчитывает именно на это. Но суровая правда жизни состоит в том, что на этот эффект могут рассчитывать только по-настоящему умные и эрудированные люди. Всех остальных ждет плохо скрываемый скучный взгляд, подавленный зевок, нервное поглядывание на часы и кодовое звание "зануда".

*2.* Вы верите в дружбу между мужчиной и женщиной? Не знаю, как вы, а большинство женщин склонны в нее верить. Почему-то нам льстит, когда они с нами дружат. Может быть, потому, что в глубине души мы знаем, что друзья-мужчины - это наши потенциальные или тайные поклонники? Ведь давно известно, что мужчины стремятся быть друзьями только красивых или очень красивых женщин. Многие из них таким образом просто занимают выжидательную позицию, в надежде, что основной конкурент самоустранится. Женщина охотно верит в иллюзию дружбы и с удовольствием проглатывает уловку, которая называется *"ПРИКИНЬСЯ ДРУГОМ"*. Ну кто из нас не испытывал на себе, когда ближайший друг, соратник, альтруист по натуре, на одной из вечеринок вдруг с легкостью переходит черту между дружбой и сексом и, что интересно, вас это почти не удивляет?! Правда, на утро зачастую приходится выбирать: либо ваши отношения переходят в разряд любовно-интимных, либо вы расстанетесь врагами. Вариант возвращения к прежним отношениям в нашей культуре настолько редок, что относится к разряду экзотических.

*3. "ДАВЛЕНИЕ НА СЛЕЗЫ"* - следующий прием. Расскажу, как этот прием был испытан на моей подруге. Она работала в одной из торговых фирм среднего пошиба, в которой все сотрудницы были влюблены в молодого, хотя и женатого директора. Непосредственная начальница - старая дева 30-ти с лишним лет - заклевывала бедняжку до предела. В частности, потому, что, находясь с ней в одном кабинете, обратила внимание на неровное дыхание директора в присутствии новенькой сотрудницы. Вскоре истеричные крики, метание документов и даже степлера, игнорирование рабочих вопросов первой и тихие слезы и глотание валерьянки второй дошли до высшего руководства. Обычно безучастный к подобным разборкам директор на этот раз решил лично прояснить ситуацию. Он вызвал в кабинет мою подругу и "нажал ей на слезы", разыграв из себя защитника-благодетеля. Подруга была в шоке. Она попалась: "Идеальный мужчина! Какой человек! Никогда таких не встречала!". Меньше чем через месяц она уже была его любовницей. Вы скажете - может, это естественная благодарность женщины за защиту? Ага! Не на это ли рассчитывал шеф?.. Если вам говорят: "Ты, наверное, одинока?" или "Он так плохо с тобой обращается!", или "У тебя такие печальные глаза"… - это оно.
*
4. Прием "ЖИЛЕТКА"* - немного похож на вышеописанный, только наоборот: мужчина пытается использовать женщину в качестве защитницы. Он жалуется ей на то, какой он несчастный. Его недавно бросила девушка, его не понимают друзья, родители, женщины, его жена издевается над ним и т.д. При этом не забывают отметить, что такого понимания, как в ваших глазах, и такой поддержки он в жизни еще не встречал; наверное, вы уникальная женщина! Многие из нас, следуя материнскому инстинкту, бросятся помогать "утопающему", а потом удивляются, как это их угораздило выйти замуж за неудачника! К счастью, женщины стали более прозорливыми и сейчас уже не каждой навешаешь подобной лапши. А есть категория людей, которая вообще избегает подобных жалобщиков, поскольку спасти их невозможно: они в любой самой благоприятной ситуации найдут минусы и при самом лучшем раскладе придумают себе проблемы или создадут их собственными руками.

*5. Сокрушительную силу приема "ПОСЛЕДНИЙ РОМАНТИК*" почувствовали те из нас, которым пели песни, посвящали стихи, цитировали классиков. Используется в сочетании с проникновенным взглядом, внешней отстраненностью - мол, я не от мира сего… Действует практически на всех женщин, но используется далеко не всеми мужчинами. Психологическая основа - естественное стремление к прекрасному каждого человека, усугубленное романтическими пристрастиями женщин. Я помню строки из песни, посвященной другой женщине, которые вырывали сердце из моего тела и швыряли к ногам молодого барда: "Лучшие песни - о несчастной любви, те, что мы пишем для избранных женщин…". Ах, как хотелось быть той избранной! И каждая женщина хоть раз в жизни мечтала, чтобы какой-нибудь пылкий романтик посвятил ей ну хотя бы маленький и пускай самый завалящий стишок!..

*6. "НЕНАВЯЗЧИВАЯ СЕКСУАЛЬНОСТЬ"* - один из самых безобидных и естественных приемов. Мы даже засомневались, стоит ли заносить его в этот список. Ведь внешняя аккуратность, модная прическа, хороший парфюм, стильная одежда - самое естественное и первоочередное. Вроде как и не прием даже, а просто норма… Но потом решили все же внести его, поскольку ненавязчивая сексуальность - есть нечто, чему можно обучиться, под что можно "сыграть". Облегающие брюки при хороших ягодицах, расстегнутая верхняя пуговка рубашки, облегающая крепкие руки футболка, парфюм, парикмахерская, упругая походка, уверенный взгляд - и образ современного сердцееда готов. Только крайне желательно не переигрывать: расстегнутую ширинку и голый торс лучше приберечь для особых случаев, когда это действительно будет уместно.
*
7. Прием "ДУША КОМПАНИИ"* доступен не каждому. Сыграть эту роль без соответствующих данных довольно трудно, а вот пользоваться своим умением в целях обольщения прекрасной половины компании вполне реально. Психология женщины такова, что ей нужен тот, кто нужен всем. Положение женщины в обществе и в компании тем выше, чем выше положение ее мужчины. Поэтому женщины любят публичных мужчин, мужчин, слова которых вызывают всеобщее внимание, дружный смех, положительные эмоции и уважение друзей. Однако не стоит перебарщивать и с этим приемом, ведь все хорошо в меру. Разнуздавшаяся душа компании рискует перевоплотиться в шута компании, над которым все будут весело смеяться, в то время как женская половина предпочтет более степенных.

*8. "ХОЗЯИН ЖИЗНИ"*. Милые девчонки, какие же мы с вами слабые! На всех моих подругах был испытан этот прием, и ни одна не удержалась. Почему? Как ни крути, а мы, женщины, по сути своей - самки. Единственное, что для нас значимо в этой жизни по-настоящему, - продолжение рода. А для этого необходим здоровый генофонд и тугой кошелек, чтобы содержать произведенное потомство. Как не правы мужчины, обвиняющие нас в меркантильности! Мы не о себе, мы о наших с вами детях печемся! И, конечно же, клюем на солидную удочку. Играть "хозяина жизни" легко. Чтобы создать соответствующую видимость, достаточно иметь пару сотен баксов в кармане. Мы ведь не на деньги "ведемся", а на имидж, на чувство уверенности, стабильность, надежное плечо, на которое можно не только самой опереться, но и с потомством вместе. Просто демонстрацией стабильности на сегодняшний день чаще всего служат деньги, квартиры, машины и прочее барахло.
*
9. Из арсенала "прикинуться" следующий приемчик - "БЫТЬ ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫМ"*. Не каждая, конечно, клюнет на человека со странностями, но стремление к оригинальности в наш период достаточно сильно, особенно среди женщин. Носить платье, которого нет ни у одной женщины, иметь желание, не похожее на желания других женщин, быть единственной и неповторимой среди миллионов других таких же и, конечно же, любить непризнанного (пока) гения. Контингент, который попадается в эту ловушку, - юные, слегка экзальтированные особы, обычно сами ничем не примечательные, зато полагающие, что непременно достойны всего лучшего.
*
10. Приемы "БЫТЬ ПЛОХИМ" и "БЫТЬ ХОРОШИМ"* мы решили объединить в один. И в том, и в другом случае важно понять, как на кого воздействовать. Принцип один - игра на контрастности: хорошим девочкам нравятся "плохие" мальчики и наоборот, плохим девочкам - "хорошие" мальчики. Если мужчина определил ваш тип правильно, воздействовать на нас обаянием привлекательной противоположности для него не составит труда. Важно только не перепугать хорошую чрезмерной "плохостью", а плохую не оттолкнуть навязчивой "хорошестью". Однажды меня приняли за плохую девочку и начали использовать указанный прием. Честно говоря, я сразу все раскусила, но игра мне понравилась: я говорила ужасные слова, делала ужасные вещи, предлагала попробовать всякие гадости, а он, с опаской-оглядкой и очаровательным смущением на все это соглашался и "шел за мной". Когда мы оказались в моей квартире и я поняла, что сейчас случится нечто похожее на "секс с незнакомцем", я вдруг поняла, что не готова к этому, и вообще, секс в мои планы не входил. Вот тогда-то "хороший мальчик" и раскрыл свои "плохие" карты: "Нафига ты теперь пай-девочкой прикидываешься?". На что я ему парировала: "Ты весь вечер прикидывался, я полагала, ты понимаешь, что это игра". Представляю, как он был раздосадован: "не дала", так еще и на чистую воду вывела!

*11.* Любительницы детективов, мистики, фантастики, рассказов о пришельцах и неземных цивилизациях наверняка оценят прием* "МИСТЕР ИКС".* Он состоит, как вы, наверное, догадались в том, чтобы напустить на себя как можно больше таинственности, загадочности, говорить недомолвками, обрывать речь на полуслове и загадочно замолкать, теребить четки, магический кулон или символ, исчезать и появляться неожиданно. Этот прием больше подходит для новичков. Если ты в своей компании, тебя уже знают как облупленного и довольно проблематично вдруг стать для всех тайной. Но на новенькую такое впечатление можно произвести. Важно только, чтобы друзья не проболтались, ведь самым главным атрибутом таинственности является недостаток информации: о нем никто ничего не знает!.. Для создания подходящего облика используют черную одежду, трехдневную небритость, при допустимости - очки с затемненными стеклами и т.п.

*12. Противоположность вышеописанному методу - "ПУСТИТЬ О СЕБЕ СЛУХ".* О ком попало люди не говорят. Слухов удостаиваются наиболее значительные из нас, те, которые вызывают всеобщий интерес, зависть или восхищение своими суждениями, поступками и т.д. Слухи, как известно, распространяются, множатся и обрастают подробностями очень быстро. Жертвой этого метода неоднократно были двое из нашей компании. Очевидно, именно определенный тип женщин стремится во что бы то ни стало эти слухи развенчать или подтвердить лично. У маркетологов есть такой анекдот на эту тему.

Вы увидели красивую девушку на вечеринке. Подходите к ней и говорите: "В постели я - чемпион". Это - прямой маркетинг.

Вы на вечеринке с кучей ваших друзей. Один из ваших приятелей подходит к девушке и говорит: "Он в постели - чемпион". Это - реклама.

На вечеринке вы подходите к красивой девушке и берете у нее номер телефона. На следующий день звоните ей и говорите: "Я в постели - чемпион". Это - телемаркетинг.

Вы на вечеринке. Подтягиваете галстук, подходите к ней, подаете ей бокал с выпивкой, открываете для нее двери, поднимаете ее сумочку, если она ее роняет, предлагаете прокатиться с ветерком, после чего говорите: "Кстати, в постели я - чемпион". Это - пиар.

Вы увидели красивую девушку на вечеринке. Она подходит к вам и говорит: "Я слышала, ты в постели чемпион". Это - узнаваемый бренд

----------

